# Sub Panel Install (w/pics)



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think I have posted any pics of panel installs I have done on here yet, so I thought I would throw a couple pictures up of a sub panel I installed a few weeks back. This is a 100A 30 circuit QO nippled to a 200A 40 circuit QO panel. This is in a 7000 sq ft complete remodel/rewire, and this panel had kitchen, basement, and outside lighting circuits in it, so no AFCIs needed. Here it is after I made up all the circuits that were just kind of hanging out above the plywood, and then the 2nd picture is further along. I leave the extra wire, as that is what is required by the boss man. I have the extra pieces of sheath on there to label the circuits, so the panel schedule can be done later, in case some circuits have to get moved around for balancing purposes.


















Also wanted to throw this picture on here. I had to go to big Orange on a Sunday to get some extra stuff due to some homeowner changes on Saturday (I worked 20 days straight when I took a trip back to NH), and the packaging just cracked me up. You'd think they were selling SE cable or something. :laughing:









Then here is another photo of where I had to bring conduits out from the basement for an electric gate, and the homeowner didn't want to see the conduits or LBs. Making that whole was a bunch of fun with the Milwaukee rotary hammer.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I have the extra pieces of sheath on there to label the circuits, so the panel schedule can be done later, in case some circuits have to get moved around for balancing purposes.


How do you balance general purpose circuits with sporadic loads?


I label the ckts in the panel with some scrap sheath also :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Celtic said:


> How do you balance general purpose circuits with sporadic loads?
> 
> 
> I label the ckts in the panel with some scrap sheath also :thumbsup:


There will be more appliances and the like going into that panel, so I figured it would be better to allow for some flexibility when the project gets turned over. 

I learned the scrape sheath trick from opening up a panel that another electrician had done, and decided it far superior to the white tape and sharpie I had been using before.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I hate those panels....


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't mind them as long as there aren't any arc faults involved. The square-D arcfaults are the dumbest thing ever invented. Even Siemens can make an AFCI that is the same size as a normal breaker, so why can't square-d?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

looks nice and clean! as far as sqd i havent installed a
qo panel in atleast 5 yrs! whats the deal with the afci brkrs?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> There will be more appliances and the like going into that panel, so I figured it would be better to allow for some flexibility when the project gets turned over.


Thats what wirenuts are for.







Going_Commando said:


> I learned the scrape sheath trick from opening up a panel that another electrician had done, and decided it far superior to the white tape and sharpie I had been using before.


That was me :thumbsup:





:laughing:

Seriously...I read that tip in one of these forums and it is the best method I have tried for resi. panels by far.


----------



## black (Oct 12, 2011)

I am new to the trade. What is a QO panel?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

black said:


> I am new to the trade. What is a QO panel?


It's a line of square D panels.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

black said:


> I am new to the trade. What is a QO panel?


In plug in breaker style, they make two. 
HOM which is their lower priced line 
QO which is their regular line


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

I sure hope they signed off on you not being responsible for any leaks for those below grade penetrations. I'll always avoid them if I can and if I can't I charge more for water proofing materials and get a waiver signed.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I sure hope they signed off on you not being responsible for any leaks for those below grade penetrations. I'll always avoid them if I can and if I can't I charge more for water proofing materials and get a waiver signed.


I mortared them in, and she's tight as a tiger. I ain't always been a sparky. :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

black said:


> I am new to the trade. What is a QO panel?



Its the 









of load centers.


Anyone that says different is either a hack, a liar or both!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Darwinb (Oct 5, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Its the
> 
> of load centers.
> 
> ...


It's square d panel.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Its the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are load centers
*QO Load Centers*





Which are you?

:laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

4 or 5 of those breakers look like they are tripped


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Its the
> 
> of load centers.
> 
> ...


Yup its a chevy underneath and u pay for the name!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ampman said:


> 4 or 5 of those breakers look like they are tripped


That's because those circuits hadn't been energized yet. I always install breakers into a panel in the tripped position. I then verify that the devices/equipment is hooked up at the other end, and then energize it. Plus it's fun to slap the breaker against my hand, trip it, reset it, etc as I am walking from the truck to the panel. :whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Its the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you are loading it with arc-faults, and then it's the f***** devil.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Its the
> 
> of load centers.
> 
> ...


You must mean overpriced then.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> There will be more appliances and the like going into that panel, so I figured it would be better to allow for some flexibility when the project gets turned over.
> 
> I learned the scrape sheath trick from opening up a panel that another electrician had done, and decided it far superior to the white tape and sharpie I had been using before.


Sheathing and Sharpie for circuits is way I do it too.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

backstay said:


> In plug in breaker style, they make two.
> HOM which is their lower priced line
> QO which is their regular line


They used to also make a Trilliant line of panels and breakers. Better in a corrosive (salt air) environment. Don't know if there still produced. There are a few installed around here.


----------



## MrsElectric (Aug 12, 2011)

Worked in a Trilliant last week, not Square Ds best idea. Don't think the panel is made anymore- breakers are available for $$$
Like others say QO is our first choice, Seimens #2.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmmm. Never seen of those!


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i have seen as many qo panels with burnt bus stabs as any. I don't think its work the added price. The AFCI's just top it off.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Saw one on a job I proposed adding some circuits to. Breakers are expensive and hard to locate around here. Never did hear anything from the HO after I priced it.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

MrsElectric said:


> Worked in a Trilliant last week, not Square Ds best idea. Don't think the panel is made anymore- breakers are available for $$$
> Like others say QO is our first choice, Seimens #2.


:wallbash:White going to breakers :no:

Never had the opprotunity to work in a Trilliant panel. Are they plastic or metal cans?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

niteshift said:


> :wallbash:White going to breakers :no:
> 
> Never had the opprotunity to work in a Trilliant panel. Are they plastic or metal cans?


Plastic cans with built in Romex connectors.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you order the Lugs only at the bottom?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Spark Master said:


> Did you order the Lugs only at the bottom?


Nothing special order about it.

You just take the panel out of the box and turn it over, there is no top or bottom on that panel.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Its the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course much like Cadillac they are not what they used to be.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Hmmm. Never seen of those!


That makes two of us


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Nothing special order about it.
> 
> You just take the panel out of the box and turn it over, there is no top or bottom on that panel.


Ssshhhhhhhh. That was supposed to be a secret! Screw running the feeders from the bottom of the panel to the top. Just flip the beeotch over!


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Its the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!


----------

